# NYC Subway Cars



## trainman2000 (Apr 13, 2012)

Which HO scale NYC subway set would you like to see made? Here are some pic's. You can also check the nycsubway.org site for all the different models they had. 

1).R10
2).R38
3).R40 SLANTS
4).R68
5).R160
6). other


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

I suspect that most of us do not recognize the various
subway car designs by the model numbers.

Some of the cars are quite interesting to see.

Also, isn't it true that cars on one of the systems
cannot be used on the others due to width of
the tunnels?

Might help if you put a pic of each in a post. 

There are some Forum members who are modelling Subway, elevated
and commuter trains. They would appreciate having
a source for them.

Don


----------



## wingnut163 (Jan 3, 2013)

they have the R 17 now.

i wish they would do the low "V"s the first worlds fair cars.


----------



## trainman2000 (Apr 13, 2012)

Thanks Don. I posted some pic's of the cars.


----------



## Just-a-Guy (Feb 11, 2013)

When I first moved to NYC in 1981 to go to grad school (from NC), I became obsessed with the subways. I rode every line, from one end to the other. I stood in the front car and looked forward, and in the back car and looked back. At the far ends, I got out and walked around (something I quickly decided was not all that wise, but I survived). I learned all the lines, their history, everything I could. I was totally enthralled by the NYC subway system. 

Now... many years later, I still find it fascinating. I live in the suburbs now, and don't ride the subways much. Four or five times a month maybe. I still love it. 

The NYC subways, like NYC generally, are a thing you have to love and hate at the same time. Some of your pics show some of the el's. Those are fun to ride. There were, I believe, originally three separate lines, with different ownership (IND, IRT, BMT). My personal favorite has always been the A line (and I love the old jazz tune by Duke Ellington). Not sure why, it just seems so historic. 

That said, the elevated sections in Queens can be a lot of fun to ride. 

I don't know that much about the history of the cars. I remember various points in time when NYC boasted about buying new cars, and they were nice when they came. Graffiti has become much less of an issue. I've never thought much about modeling the NYC subway (I'm into steam), but it is a very cool idea, although not sure how you model the underground, which is most of the track. The Metro North and Conrail lines would be fun to model. As for the subway, anything you do will be cool if it's realistic. Will love to follow any such plans/layout.

Point of this post? None whatsoever....


----------



## trainman2000 (Apr 13, 2012)

When I was kid 5 or 6 yrs old I always wanted to look out the front window. My favorite cars were the brightliners which are the R32's and the R38's which were the cousin of the R32's. I really miss those days riding those cars. Thanks for the input.


----------



## wingnut163 (Jan 3, 2013)

40 years working on them cars. high "V"s low "V"s R 9s R 10s (R12S staten island) R 15,
R 17, R21, R32, R44, left be for the R68 altho they were on the property.

road the last run on the 3rd ave EL. (by invite)


----------



## SteelWheels360 (Dec 31, 2013)

hey Trainman, I would like to see cars from the 1969-1989 era. Specifically, the R10(BMT/IND), R12-29 (IRT), *R30 (BMT/IND), *R33 & R36. I know there were variations of these cars, i.e R30A, R33S etc. But, if i recall correctly, these variations were more mechanical and would not have much to do with the outter shell and detail of a model. I would like to see a relatively inexpensive kit for these cars in HO or O scale that is non motorized and unpainted.


----------



## trainman2000 (Apr 13, 2012)

Thanks for your input SteelWheels360. My favorites were the R38's.. So would you include the R 44,R46,R62 AND R68's since you say up to 1989?


----------



## SteelWheels360 (Dec 31, 2013)

nah, not really. im a huge fan of subway history and equipment, so i like them all. of the stainless series, my fave was the R40. But ppl i talk to ask about the R30 more than anything else. I know Lionel made one in O scale and im not sure about RailKing. the Lionel and rail king subway models are kinda pricey though.


----------



## trainman2000 (Apr 13, 2012)

I liked the R40 too but I know people that hated them. You think anyone would like subway in G scale or is the market for them small?


----------



## trainman2000 (Apr 13, 2012)

I like the R40 because it was different than any other cars but I know many people that hated them.


----------

